# Buckskin AND bay?



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey you guys! Have any of you ever seen photos of Timeless Assets? He is a big Bay APHA with buckskin on both sides of his neck and shoulder. He is currently showing in my hometown this weekend so I want to check him out because I love genetics. 

However, because I am a color snob, saying "he is buckskin and bay" personally offends me. haha. Obviously he has two large gold spots, is a chimera, or has a genetic mutation. Tell me what you guys think! I found these pictures via google.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

That's a neat looking horse. I'm not sure what that is exactly maybe somatic mutation...???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

according to all breed pedigree, his sire is bay and his dam is sorrell. so he has to be a bay or a chestnut. Looks like even if he was a chimera, buckskin wouldnt be possible. So somatic mutation looks likely. What the difference between somatic mutation and a really large gold spot, genetically?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He is definitely bay and I didn't consider that it could be a large gold spot? That would be neat as well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Tri color paint. Not uncommon.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

mls said:


> Tri color paint. Not uncommon.












LOL .. mls ...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

mls said:


> Tri color paint. Not uncommon.


This is an incorrect statement, true tri color paints are uncommon a bay horse with paint genes is not a tri color paint. It's just a bay horse with white patterns. These are real tri color paints also a chimeras.

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

mls said:


> Tri color paint. Not uncommon.


 
tri-colored paint is not even a correct term. Bay paint is what you are looking for. The black, brown, and white is because he is a bay pinto. I am just wondering what genetically is causing his gold spots.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The gold spot is just a somatic mutation IMPO. He just happens to have an extremely large one :lol:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd go with some kind of localized mutation as well. I can't find any pictures of him in natural light where I'd really describe the lighter area as gold or buckskin, it's only in some of the indoor ones that I can see a slight yellowish hue to it.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

MLS, there is NO such term as a "tri-color Paint" (they aren't shetland sheepdogs!). As someone who is/used to be a Paint breeder, I would think you would know such a thing (????)


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

NeuroticMare said:


> MLS, there is NO such term as a "tri-color Paint" (they aren't shetland sheepdogs!). As someone who is/used to be a Paint breeder, I would think you would know such a thing (????)


Technically there is such a term...(see the previous postings with pictures of chimeras)

But in this case this horse is not. It's just a bay paint.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Tri color paint is one of my color pet peeves. It's used out of as a marketing tool by color breeders for people who don't know much about horse colors and the really think they are getting something special when all it really is a bay with pretty white patterns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that it's just a really large gold spot. I have a bay horse with a small one in his forehead.


----------

